# 1st Sit Of 2017 Tonight



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Well, 

Going out tonight with a buddy for our first coyote hunt of the 2017 season. We finally got some decent snow on the ground down here and I'm excited to get back after these elusive animals. Both of us are still working on that first kill.

Anyone else been out lately since the snow has been flying?


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Good luck and post pictures if you score. I am hoping to get out this weekend.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Good luck! I have not been out yet.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Good luck
Weather looks good. Wish I could get out tonight. Let us know how it goes.

Shoot straight


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Unsuccessful tonight.

Got out just before 8, first sit my buddy says he caught eyes about 250+ yards away that was likely a coyote. We stayed on that stand for a good 45 mins to an hour. Nothing showed of made a sound. 

Ended up trekking across the road about a mile or more south from the 1st stand. This time nothing but 2 deer. As we began our walk in to the house to call it a night we had two packs light up and start howling. The first pack was a good mile and half to two miles west of us, but the second pack was in the hardwoods to our north within 500-600 yards. So we set up quick on a small cluster of trees and tried a pup distress. After a bit we tried a cottontail distress but nothing showed up.

All in all we had three stands tonight and just over a 3 hour hunt. The wind stayed strong out of the west and the snow was steady, so this made visibility a little more difficult and unsure if it affected the coyotes movements. But, it was a good night to be outside with a good friend, and at least we got to hear the roll call for the night.

We’ll be trying again soon, going to try some day time hunts as well to mix it up.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well at least you got out and that itself is a blast !! I am stuck in the house with a cold from hell!! I have a housecat and kitten distress on my fox pro if you have that on yours give it a go can't hurt and where I hunt it's like there coming in on a string! Don't be bummed out it will happen! Keep us posted on your outings!!


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Just got home from work and if I didn’t have to get up early tomorrow I would go out. Always tomorrow. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

roger15055 said:


> Well at least you got out and that itself is a blast !! I am stuck in the house with a cold from hell!! I have a housecat and kitten distress on my fox pro if you have that on yours give it a go can't hurt and where I hunt it's like there coming in on a string! Don't be bummed out it will happen! Keep us posted on your outings!!


We can definitely give that a try. We’re novices in this game and haven’t found the right combination to bring them in yet. 

Unfortunately we’re getting temps back into the 40’s the next few days, snow is already starting to melt here.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Sewey said:


> Unsuccessful tonight.
> 
> Got out just before 8, first sit my buddy says he caught eyes about 250+ yards away that was likely a coyote. We stayed on that stand for a good 45 mins to an hour. Nothing showed of made a sound.
> 
> ...


Getting in without being noticed,and staying that way is vital.
This time of year ...if you want to try a different calling...try a challenge howl a couple times to start your sit. Then wait. The yotes might be fed already , but with the numbers you had last outing they should be socially competitive.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Waif said:


> Getting in without being noticed,and staying that way is vital.
> This time of year ...if you want to try a different calling...try a challenge howl a couple times to start your sit. Then wait. The yotes might be fed already , but with the numbers you had last outing they should be socially competitive.


Make sense, thanks for the advice. Nothing new we try can yield us any worse results lol. That’s part of the fun and challenge though, just figuring out what trips their trigger and brings them in.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Read it in one of Bryce Towsley' s recent articles.....


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

My plan was to get out around 9:00 but the wife wanted to go to Cabela’s this evening (twist my arm). So after the store and dinner I thought I may just skip going out, was home a few minutes and the wife came in saying the coyotes are lighting up. I go outside and listen, nothing, wait for 10 minutes and still nothing. I go back in and grab the rifle, calls and light. she comes back in saying do you here them? I say no but I am grabbing stuff. I go out and hear nothing, see nothing, call and stay out for 1 hour, nothing. I think she wanted me out of the house for a while. Lol.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

fowlme said:


> My plan was to get out around 9:00 but the wife wanted to go to Cabela’s this evening (twist my arm). So after the store and dinner I thought I may just skip going out, was home a few minutes and the wife came in saying the coyotes are lighting up. I go outside and listen, nothing, wait for 10 minutes and still nothing. I go back in and grab the rifle, calls and light. she comes back in saying do you here them? I say no but I am grabbing stuff. I go out and hear nothing, see nothing, call and stay out for 1 hour, nothing. I think she wanted me out of the house for a while. Lol.


Sounds like maybe she had some presents to wrap and needed you away lol. 

I may try an evening hunt some time this week. I got a few days of vacation left that I have to use or lose before the year is up. I'm hoping I get the FoxPro call I asked for on Christmas, if not I'll have to go buy it lol.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Went out Friday and Saturday night this past weekend, figured I'd update here. 

No luck either night unfortunately, not even a sighting. I ended up teaming up with the BIL and a old co-worker of his who had permission down in Union Pier. The two of them had seen 4 in the filed earlier in the week. 

Friday night was warm, high 40's, but also windy at 15-18mph out of the SSW. Got to the location about 8pm and started calling about 8:30pm. Started with rabbit in distress, soft at first for 3 mins, then a one min break, starting back up and inching the volume up every few mins. I started letting the caller play longer and taking a 1-2 minute break. I also tried other distress calls like vole squeaks, kitten distress, and woodpecker distress. After 45 mins we tried a locator call to see if anything would respond...nothing. 

Saturday night was cooler, down in the low 30's with virtually no wind. It was a clear and bright night which I didn't like. Got on location a little later than the night before, just after 9pm, started calling around 9:35pm. This time, we heard a pack light up to our North as a train went through, they were a half mile or so away. That got me pumped and feeling better. Basically same calling strategy as the night before. We stayed on this stand for about an hour and 15 mins with nothing coming in. Moved just over a quarter mile to the East and set up on another field, no sightings or sounds. The ground was crunchy this night as frost had begun to form and a thin layer of ice on any standing water in the fields, so three men walking sounded like freight train coming through the woods, I feel that could've been our fatal flaw that night. 

I did watch the video from the seminar at Jay's and learned a good deal, especially around calling as I've been reluctant to try different sounds and how to go about changing from one sound to another. It's really getting frustrating as all the properties I hunt hold coyotes, I have yet to call a single one in. The resentment and obsession with killing one of these animals is growing at a rapid pace, going to try and get out one night this week again and plan on hitting hit hard again this weekend. 

To be continued...


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sewey, Don't give up, it will happen!! I've been calling the last couple of years with limited success. Seems to come and go! One suggestion, you might reach out to Josh Mapes (was the young speaker at Jay's) and share a google map of you hunt property. No specifics with road or anything like that but he has offered to look at properties and provide suggestions on how to hunt these. Sounds like you have animals, but just not responding because they "might" be busting you. Both Kevin and Josh mentioned several times that they would be willing to help others out. Get on Overdrive Outdoors on FB to message with them.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

hunter19301 said:


> Sewey, Don't give up, it will happen!! I've been calling the last couple of years with limited success. Seems to come and go! One suggestion, you might reach out to Josh Mapes (was the young speaker at Jay's) and share a google map of you hunt property. No specifics with road or anything like that but he has offered to look at properties and provide suggestions on how to hunt these. Sounds like you have animals, but just not responding because they "might" be busting you. Both Kevin and Josh mentioned several times that they would be willing to help others out. Get on Overdrive Outdoors on FB to message with them.


Definitely far from giving up, it's only going to ramp up from here. 

That is a good suggestion, I remember them saying that and I should give it a try. I don't have FB but I'll figure out a way to contact them. 

I talked to a guy last night at 3D league that was in the tournament this past weekend. He said they killed all their dogs during the day, he was even hunting the same area we were in. So I might need to try some more day time hunts as I've been primarily hunting at night so far.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I go whenever I am able and think about all the guys who get them during firearm deer season!! They are animals and they move when they are hungry and soon looking for females! I have been fooled twice last season in my tree stand one was 8:15am and one was 10:56. I blew the shots with my bow. Time in the woods is always a blessing go when you can. And Always be ready them darn yotes move like smoke on the wind!!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

roger15055 said:


> I go whenever I am able and think about all the guys who get them during firearm deer season!! They are animals and they move when they are hungry and soon looking for females! I have been fooled twice last season in my tree stand one was 8:15am and one was 10:56. I blew the shots with my bow. Time in the woods is always a blessing go when you can. And Always be ready them darn yotes move like smoke on the wind!!


I 100% agree, that’s why I’ve been coyote hunting more, just to spend time in the woods. But, I’d like to be successful as well, so I think I’ll add some day time hunts to go with the nights. I’ve gotten a few shots at them deer hunting as well, but wasn’t able to connect. Good luck if you get out!


----------

